# Climbing Stand



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, picked up some new hunting ground to hunt on this year so i'm looking to buy a climber to be more mobile. I'm a fan of Summit climbers but i'm not sure what will fit my needs the best. Rogers has some pretty good prices right now. My size probably shouldn't matter since i'm only 6ft 180lbs. I will use this solely for bowhunting. I have looked at the Viper SS and the Titan so far. What things should I look for and what do you guys recommed? Is 20lbs about the low end for weight? Also, would you use the safety harness that come with the stands or should I get a Hunters Safety System?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a Summit Viper, new last year, and I really like it. I did nothing but bow hunt out of it last year and had no issues...except when there was snow on the ground I had to take a green scouring pad and clean the snow off the stand and my boots when I got off the ground to keep it from making noise. I'd definitely recommend it. If I get a tag in the lottery this year, I'll be rifle hunting during rifle season instead of using the bow, and the rail in front will be a nice stabilizer for that.


----------

